# AutoExpress Waterless wash product test



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

What are peoples opions on their results ?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I've not read this test but after purchasing their best buy windscreen wipers,
I'd not trust their judgement, the wipers where rubbish, not only that but I
saw the same wipers on sale at my local car spares shop at a fraction of the
cost that their recommend supplier sold them to me.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure I read an AutoExpress article on the best waxes and it was a complete mix up of them not knowing the difference between a wax or a polish!  

I'd probably be inclined not to take too much advice from the article although I personally haven't read it.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

They were reviewing Waterless washes AND detailing sprays together! Megs UQD as a waterless wash? Don't think so!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

To be fair, they did come on here asking for advice.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

m0bov said:


> They were reviewing Waterless washes AND detailing sprays together! Megs UQD as a waterless wash? Don't think so!


Also in the article I'm pretty sure they refer to QDs as "not technically a waterless wash".


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> They were reviewing Waterless washes AND detailing sprays together! Megs UQD as a waterless wash? Don't think so!


Sounds like the good advice was ignored then and they have created another confused and pretty useless 'group' test like the polish/wax one.


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

We looked for advice from manufacturers and DW members, and I'm sure you can appreciate that we can't please everyone. However, in Auto Express, we can't test every single product against its rivals - we simply can't cover all detailing products in separate group tests because we also have to rate tools, interior kit (like seat covers), mobile phone accessories and sat-navs, not to mention tyres and reversing cameras... There simply aren't enough weeks in the year to do a group test of QDs one week, a Rinseless group the week after, and a Waterless Wash Spray group test after... 

I'd hoped by coming on here I would have been able to avoid any confusion in the piece, and that by asking for advice, we included a few makes that Joe Bloggs wouldn't have previously heard of. Like I said though, you can't please everyone, so of course dedicated detailing enthusiasts are going to have different expectations from the test. Thankfully, places such as DW exist for this.

I appreciate the concerns you make, but I hope you agree that our verdict was fair and that in dividing the test into three separate areas - WWS, QD and Rinseless, we covered all the bases, and made sure it wasn't useless. I try to make sure that by having a presence on here, that we can work together to make better articles for people who wouldn't usually think about detailing products.

Jamie


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I was asked if I wanted to submit our SP Show Detailer for review... Offered to send bottles over but never got any further response?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Serious Performance said:


> I was asked if I wanted to submit our SP Show Detailer for review... Offered to send bottles over but never got any further response?


would'nt your quick detailer be better suited Alex?...


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I would have sent both anyway but hey ho....


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jamiefretwell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We looked for advice from manufacturers and DW members, and I'm sure you can appreciate that we can't please everyone. However, in Auto Express, we can't test every single product against its rivals - we simply can't cover all detailing products in separate group tests because we also have to rate tools, interior kit (like seat covers), mobile phone accessories and sat-navs, not to mention tyres and reversing cameras... There simply aren't enough weeks in the year to do a group test of QDs one week, a Rinseless group the week after, and a Waterless Wash Spray group test after...
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie,

Good on you for posting an explanation, and hopefully the articles in the future will push forward the world of detailing and show the general public that you do not need to spend the earth to obtain decent quality products and gain better results.

Just my opinion below and please do not take it negatively, as it is not intended so.

If I'm honest I don't buy or rarely read AutoExpress, but in my local chinese takeaway (  ) they have loads of issues on the side to read whilst you wait, occasionally I will flick through if there are any issues relating to car care products.
The last one that stood out was an issue regarding the 100 best car care products or words to that effect, they were in category's like best interior cleaner, tyre dressings and alike, it did occur to me that all but a few were manufactured by companies that have bigger interests in car maintenance ie.. Comma, Wynns etc.. as opposed to solely car appearance, and all products were available over the shelf from your local car spares store.

Whilst we have all bought one of these products over the years before the world wide web and forums existed, a friend or collegue would say " try this Mer polish it's brilliant" and we would have been fairly satisfied or not so as the case may be, but settled upon it nevertheless because we knew no different or had the resources to try better quality products or read accurate reviews...

On a personal note I would be more inclined to buy publications like AE if I found the detailing/car care reviews pushing the boundaries and offering the general public better alternatives that are readily available online, as opposed to what is currently being offered in regards to products.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the post Jamie :thumb:

I think we can agree that there's a way to go before the general motorist (even those considering themselves as taking care of their car's appearance), and the likes of the typical DW member are going to be appeased by the same article.

Speaking on behalf of the site, I'm pleased you're here as a member and from that we can, over time, start to educate people about products and techniques. Not in a patronising way, as that's not what this site is about (or at least it's not how we want to come across).

Rome wasn't built in a day of course, and so the partnership between AE (or any mainstream publication for that matter), and DW is something that we need to work on, and hopefully the end result will be more awareness about the specialised kit we all take for granted, and more people will have nice shiney motors - which is what we're all striving for after all 

Cheers
Viper


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Alex (Serious Performance) - I'm sorry about not getting back to you, I get a huge number of emails a day (not all are relevant), and unfortunately, I can't respond to everybody. By the time I've checked my email and voicemails, there's little chance to write! So I can only apologise, but pop me an email to [email protected] when you release any new stuff and we'll try and get it coverage.

GleamMachine - Thanks for your comments. We need a certain degree of "Joe Bloggs can buy that off the shelf" but I'm always keen to feature smaller online retailers too. We happen to be one of the only car magazines which has a dedicated products review section, and tackle previews, group tests and first tests every week. Obviously we have to do this in a way that is objective, fair and clear for all our readers, but I also have financial restraints put on me and the section. I do my best to make sure the two never clash, but hopefully you can understand what i'm trying to say here - Places like DW will always have the most comprehensive answers to detailing queries, because AE has to tackle tools, tech and tyres too... If I can scratch the surface and impart a little DW knowledge into the magazine I'm quite happy, so that's what I try to do.

Viper - without wanting to turn this 'quick reply' into a massive essay, that's the kind of thing i'm here for really. I try to subscribe to any thread with the phrase "auto express" in it (which I wish I knew of an easier way...) and answer comments, represent the mag and pick up ideas for new products that we could potentially give coverage to. By doing so, I hope I'll see more positive comments about our mag than negative ones (just seen this thread though http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176464)

Any feedback, good or bad, please feel free to give me a shout,

Cheers,

Jamie


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think that's still the easiest way to keep abreast of anything AE related to be honest Jamie, and I know you can't be sitting on here all day responding to threads about product reviews appearing in your publication.

P.S I'm not really the 'Janitor'

(I'm Hong Kong Phooey LOL!)


----------

